# The Podiatrist Who Tickled My Toes



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

The podiatrist who tickled my toes
Didn?t do it because it was fun.
She did it because it was part of her job
To ensure that I keep every one!

The podiatrist who played with my feet
Didn?t do it to give me a thrill.
She did it to keep each appendage complete,
For I want to have TWO boots to fill!

The podiatrist who pressed on my foot
Didn?t do it to cause me alarm.
She did it to test that each pulse was correct,
In order to keep me from harm.

So I?m thankful to her for her skill,
And the attention she paid to my feet ? 
Let?s make it quite clear, for at least once a year,
The tickling of feet is a treat!



(C) Northerner 2009 Please do not reproduce without permission


----------



## mikep1979 (May 11, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha another northerner cracker!!!!!! superb


----------



## katie (May 11, 2009)

lol. I can't believe Balance haven't published any of your poems - shame on them!


----------



## Hazel (May 11, 2009)

another cracker - thanks

Hazel


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 11, 2009)

And there's me trying to get registered with a podiatrist...


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2009)

well done very good  x


----------



## bev (May 11, 2009)

I bet you wish her name was Kate Bush!

Another brilliant poem Northerner! Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Lol... brilliant northener   What a horrible job though.... i hate feet they knock me sick... urgghhh


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol... brilliant northener   What a horrible job though.... i hate feet they knock me sick... urgghhh



I'm with you on that! My feet are in pretty good shape, but I can only imagine what horrors they must have to deal with. The same with any caring profession really - I had so much admiration for the nurses and the dreadful things they had to cope with when I was in hospital (not with me, obviously - I was the highlight of their day!)


----------



## Vanessa (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> - I had so much admiration for the nurses and the dreadful things they had to cope with when I was in hospital (not with me, obviously - I was the highlight of their day!)



Must be those legs!

Loved the poem too


----------

